# Dog Friendly Car



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

The Element is going to the dogs (sorry, couldn't resist!!)

http://www.petconnection.com/blog/2009/04/08/honda-element-to-ramp-up-dog-friendly-features/

I don't think this would cause me to buy one, I just don't like the cars looks, but I wonder if this will help lead other SUVs to have pet packages?


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Hm, very interesting! I had no idea that had a DogCar of the Year award.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

those elemnets are UGLY!!
good for them though
I still wouldn't buy one LOL


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah, I don't like the looks of them, but I might steal one of those dog friendly emblems and put it on my car!


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

That is one of the questions...the dog friendly car...we are trying to figure out for ourselves. I own a Audi A4 and the Mrs has a A4 Avant. We "think" that hers should be big enough to place a crate for even a larger GSD, but we're going to have to do some dry-runs.

I am leaning towards a mid-sized SUV like a BMW X5 or a larger one like a Audi Q7. 

Anyone want to share what they haul their families around in?

Mods, if you feel this is a thread hijack, please split the topics!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I see more and more dog people buying Elements. I don't totally dislike the car but I sure would not buy it for myself. I LOVE my Suburban and I think it is the best dog car ever!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

The perfect dogmobile for the smaller car people is the Honda Fit. I can fit my crate in there no problem and could fit two of them sideways if I had to. It's not ugly like the Element either.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

You can fit 2 crates in a Honda Fit?? WOW, I sure would like to see that. I'm buying a Honda Civic next week, maybe I should find me a Fit instead.














Oh well, the Civic is just for me, the doggies have the Suburban.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I love the Element for dogs but it's a little too big for me.

My dog car will be a Subaru Outback wagon. Currently when I travel for shows I trade with my mom and use her Taurus wagon. It's aboslutely perfect. Not too big, but I can fit my two crates no problem, plenty of room for our duffels and all my other stuff (baby gates, big chairs, dolly for hauling my stuff around...). I like that it has a hatch I can leave open for air and throw something over it for shade.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

I recently read about another "new" car taht is just coming out and it has over 2 dozen after market dog features. Interesting. I will see if I can find what it was....BRB


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

I found it! It is the Toyota Venza and here is a super cool link-

http://www.petlvr.com/blog/2009/02/the-2...ature-comforts/


----------



## Linda1962 (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh yeah! I am an Audi owner/fan!!!! Have an A4. I'd see if the crate fits in the Q7.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Ooo, does it come with the Dutchie.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

I have my WRX to chauffeur Janka wherever I go. I convinced my husband to get a Subaru Forester when we upgrade to two German Shepherds. That way, we can cart two large dogs and two parrots when we go on road trips. 

As of now, it's a bit of a squeeze for a German Shepherd and an obnoxious cockatoo with 2 humans in a sedan. 

I LOVE my Subarus.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I think Subarus are awesome. If I couldn't affored a big SUV, that would be my first choice.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Q7s are REALLY nice, but oh so pricy! $$$$ The new Q5 is really nice too, we test drove one before I bought my A3 a few weeks ago. Lots of room in the back and the seats fold completely flat, but still more than I wanted to pay, and we already have an SUV, the Acura MDX. I can fit both dogs easily in the A3 which was a tight fit in my A4, but I don't know about crates. 

The A4 Avant is larger than the A3, I'd think you could fit a large dog crate in it.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The thing about cars with "dog features" is in most cases they are just things added on later, things which you can buy yourself for any car if you like them. I'd like to see a car with integrated features that make it more "dog friendly" like that one concept car from Honda in Japan...

I love my Honda Odyssey though for the dogs. In fact I know a number of "dog people" who have an Odyssey and really like it. A neighbor of mine is on her second Odyssey and she has I don't know how many crates in it. She shows and has IIRC 4 Dobermans plus a Tervuren and a Labrador.
Personally I don't use crates in the car though, I use safety-tested dog seatbelts. The only thing I don't like about the Odyssey is that the middle/back side windows don't roll down, only the back windows open outward a few inches.


----------

